# Avoiding My Responsibility to Shultzy



## SketchUp Guru (23 Dec 2007)

--------


----------



## Shultzy (23 Dec 2007)

And all that with a head cold, mind you I've seen what you can do when you are well


----------



## mailee (28 Dec 2007)

WOW! you work faster than I do Dave! :shock: Looks great I do like the lines of this piece. Better not let SWMBO see it though. :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Dec 2007)

Mailee, thank you. As to not letting SWMBO see it, I am sorry to report I showed it to your SWMBO this morning. She likes it a great deal. I think she is just waiting for the right time to _tell_ you to make it.


----------



## mailee (28 Dec 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: That's me sunk. Duh!


----------

